# head gasket repair



## drmax (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello. I need to change the head gasket on my SS3 Ingersol compressor. I have the part number and ready to order. My question is if I need to add some sort of compound on the new gasket, or does it just get installed dry? Thx for the help. DM


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I would think that it would go in dry unless you really wanted to you could use some of the copper spray gasket adhesive. I wouldn't recommend any other types of sealer as they may get dislodged and clog up the valves or passages in the compressor


----------

